# hi new to this



## sunseeker julie&steve (Feb 23, 2011)

we are planing to move to Italy around the Molise Region and was wondering if there was any britts living in this Region that we could get some advice from thanks for now.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

do not live there but know it well enough as my in laws have a holiday home near to castel di sangro..

my thoughts are why Molise.. its a very underpopulated region with very little going on..although for sure it has a a very cheap property market there are significant reasons why.. from lack of infrastructure and difficulty arriving to or leaving to virtually no coastline.. it has a few kms.. 

more relevant is that it is one of the coldest places in Italy during very long winters and moving there would require very careful considerations re alternative energy for heating at least otherwise you could easily be looking at bills that would exceed thousands of euros per annum.. so keep close to the adriatic coast..

another big reason is its a very active class 1 seismic region so make sure any property you are living in has been certified as being built to standards that will keep you safe when the next tremors hit... or if buying a property be very aware that should it be in a class 1 seismic situation and needs work then costs will be double that of an equivalent property in a seismic 2-3 area.. the above pretty well explains why property values are very low there and you would need to take into account that investing in a property that needs work on will never allow you to recoup the costs.. the market will not be there for properties say above 500 euro per m sq .. and should you spend 1500 euro per m sq plus fees.. thats a conservative cost estimate for an area of high seismic risk.. then you will be looking at a net loss

i know.. no-one ever imagines having to sell but its been widely seen in Italy in many areas that ex pats have invested in remote cheaper areas and have had to abandon dreams due to unrealistic quotes or expectations of costs when purchasing.. life in a remote rural location eventually not satisfying their dreams.. or just plain realising that living here costs a normal amount and the more remote cheaper areas cost even more to live in .. heating.. car journeys for shopping.. small expensive shops..

sorry if i sound negative but its sadder to see people have to leave with the stone of negative equity and trying to move back into their home property market disappointed by Italy because safer choices were avoided at the start re type ,size and location of their choice of home and above all price

Abruzzo where i live is an excellent example of choices ... and there are many hundreds of people that have abandoned their dreams in the province of L'Aquila because they were sold property at very low prices without understanding at all that there were and are very basic reasons why buying bricks and mortar is very affordable and thats about the last time it can be said of life in Italy in those situations.. 

hopefully you will have reasoned very well about your choice of location and will have taken into account pretty well all that i have mentioned and will be content with your choice.. if not i would sit down again with your figures and do a lot more research and make doubly sure you can afford your choice


----------

